# Gone. Just like that. Updated x



## LoraLoo

I've just been for a scan after m/w couldnt find babys heartbeat, baby has died. Im 17+4 and have to go in on Monday to deliver baby. Cant get hold of my husband im just heartbroken like life hasnt thrown enough shit at me! :cry:


----------



## Elljo3

Oh my goodness I am so very sorry for your loss.

My thoughts are with you at this sad time

:hugs:


----------



## Tegans Mama

:hugs: :hugs: I'm so sorry hun :( I don't know what else to say but I hope your family are there for you xxx


----------



## Springflower

Oh my goodness, I'm so so sorry.

xxx


----------



## SwissMiss

OMG, I'm SO very sorry :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## Sarahcake

Loraloo...im so very sorry to hear this awful news :( 
Massive hugs for you, life really does not seem fair when crap like this happens to good people, who have already been through more than enough. xxxx


----------



## LoraLoo

Thanks so much ladies. Its also the 2nd anniversary that my little brother in law committed suicide. 2 years ago i had to tell my husband his brother was dead. Tonight, i'll have to tell him another of our babies has died. Its just not fair. I'm a good Mum i dont know why i am being punished. I know i have 4 beautiful children here with me but it doesnt make the pain any less xxx


----------



## Floralaura

Oh Lora I am so sorry..my heart is breaking for you. I hope the coming days and weeks are as gentle as they can be and I am thinking about you and your family..x


----------



## Sarahcake

Every baby is a unique being, you could have 28 healthy babies and it would still hurt as much as anybody else. 

Im so sorry that you have to go through this, especially on today...of all the days in the calender :( I wish there was something I could do to take away this pain but the best I can do is wish you well through this journey and hope it is as gentle on you and your family as its possible to be. All my love to you and your husband xxx


----------



## SabrinaKat

I am so sorry, loraloo -- please take care of yourself as best you can. 

I wish I could give you a real hug, instead of a virtual one...:hugs:

best wishes


----------



## Andypanda6570

:cry::cry::cry: I am just heartbroken for you :cry: You have been through SO much and it is just not fair. From the bottom of my heart I can't even express how sorry i am. I am sending so much love , I just don't know what to say to someone who has been through so much pain and has to go through more. I am just so sorry :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Pink1981

:cry: I'm so so so sorry Lora :hugs: xxxxxx


----------



## apple_sauce

I am so sorry :hugs::hugs: No one should ever have to be put though this


----------



## emaritska

Words simply cannot express how sorry I am that you are experiencing this, especially given how much you have already coped with x x huge hugs and you are in my prayers xxx


----------



## evasmum

I am so very sorry, it's just so unfair. :hugs:


----------



## susan_1981

I'm sooo sorry. Such tragic news :hugs:


----------



## BlessedWomb

I am so very very VERY VERY sorry... :cry::cry::cry::cry: I know words mean nothing but is you need someone to talk to. You can pm me and I'll give you my number. Just a shoulder to cry on. :cry::cry::cry::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## v2007

:hugs:

Just no words. 

V xxx


----------



## Bluetomato

I'm so very very sorry :cry: Sending lots of hugs :hugs: x


----------



## Missy86

I am so sorry


----------



## kristy87

I am so sorry to read this :nope: please take care of yourself xxx


----------



## whatwillbe

Lora im so sorry, i cnt believe this has happend to you again :( why does life have to be so cruel, huge hugs hun, thinking of you xxx


----------



## Dizzy321

Oh my goodness hun I am so so sorry :cry:


----------



## SassyLou

I'm so so sorry x

:hugs:


----------



## FlowerFairy

Oh Hun. I am so very very sorry :hugs:


----------



## MumToEva

I am so sorry Hun! :hugs:


----------



## Baby France

So very sorry x x x 

Thinking of you and your family x


----------



## LoraLoo

Thank you all.DH has phoned hospital and asked if i can go in earlier i cant sit around waiting til Mon :cry: I can go in tmw and they'll start me off, baby should be here tmw, hopefully they'll let me home i dont want to stop in, nothing but bad memories in that hospital :nope: Cant believe im having to say goodbye to another baby, this time to one i never got to say hello to xx


----------



## Odd Socks

*hugs*
i'm so sorry :(
xx


----------



## embo216

I'm so so sorry :hugs:


----------



## isil

I'm so so sorry :( xxx


----------



## Eleanor ace

I'm so so sorry for your loss, so sorry :cry: x


----------



## special_kala

:hugs:

Im so sorry :hugs: xxx


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Loraloo I am so so sorry hun. As someone else said just because you have other children doesn't make the pain any less. I am so sorry :hugs: xxxx


----------



## AP

Loraloo it breaks my heart to read this from you. I am so so sorry you have to go through this. Xxxxx


----------



## Warby

What tragic news. I am so sorry.


----------



## Medzi

I am so sad to read this and so sorry you have to say goodbye to another baby. It isn't fair at all but don't feel like you are being punished. You did nothing wrong. You are an amazing mother and wife. I am so sorry for your loss :hugs:


----------



## Krippy

Lora, I am so sorry for your loss. May your time be gentle on you and the birth of your sleeping child be as painless as possible. Thinking of you and your family.


----------



## kerrie24

So sorry to hear this Lora,thinking of you today x


----------



## sophxx

So sorry. X


----------



## Vicyi

So so sorry :hugs: fly high little one x


----------



## Pink_Sparkle

I am so so sorry. Life is so cruel at times, I dont understand it. I recently had to deliver my precious baby girl at 19weeks. It broke my heart into a thousand pieces. This forum has helped me massively. Everyone is here for you, whenever you need it. Thinking about you x x x


----------



## whatwillbe

Thinking of you today hun, sending you big hugs to help you through this terrible time xxx :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Fruitymeli

im so sorry for your loss :hugs:


----------



## jen1604

I'm so so sorry Lora :(


----------



## racheal021106

So sorry for your loss hun, life can be so cruel sometimes :( thinking of you :hugs: 
Just remember your a wonderful and strong mummy to have dealt with all you have :hugs: x


----------



## Wiggler

I'm so so sorry :hugs: :hugs: x x x


----------



## mhazzab

I am so sad to read this. Its so unfair, you have had more than enough heartache already. I wish I had some magic words to make this better but all I can do is send hugs and let you know I'm thinking of you and your family xx


----------



## kellie_w

im so so sorry :hugs: sending huge hugs your way. my thoughts are with you and your family xxx


----------



## kiki04

My goodness I am just beyond devastated for you :cry: I have no words but I am just so so so sorry :hugs:


----------



## TJMYANGEL

hun im so so sorry xxx


----------



## Agiboma

I am very sorry to hear about your loss, i also lost a baby @ 19 weeks and i know the pain all too well. Sending healing energy your way.


----------



## TaraMum

I'm so, so sorry. Sending love and strength to all of you at this terrible time xxx


----------



## loving_life

So sorry for your loss. Life can be so unfair sometimes :cry: :hugs: massive massive :hugs:


----------



## CooCooCaChoo

My heart broke reading this news. I am so sorry. I cannot imagine you and your families pain. RIP sweet angel. :hugs:


----------



## Remucar

Lora, I am so so sorry you have to go through this again. There are no words!! Hugs sweetie and we are here for you! I will be praying for you and your family


----------



## hubblybubbly

So sorry to hear this xxx


----------



## LoraLoo

Thank you all. Baby Alfie arrived yesterday at 4pm, tiny but perfect xx


----------



## Sunshine.

I am so sorry xxxx

Life is so cruel :cry: 

Sweet dreams baby Alfie x


----------



## evasmum

I'm so sorry for the loss of Alfie x


----------



## kerrie24

Oh Lora I dont know what to say,I cant imagine how you must be feeling.You are so brave.You do not deserve to be in so much pain.
What a lovely name you chose for him,may Alfie rest in peace now.His big sister will be waiting to look after him xx


----------



## Floralaura

Sweet dreams Alfie..xx


----------



## embo216

Rest in peace Alfie :hugs: Thinking of you and your family xxx


----------



## Pink_Sparkle

What a lovely name for your little angel. Again, im so so sorry this has happened to you. Big hugs xx


----------



## Katie1980

I am so sorry for your loss, no one should have to live through that pain twice. I hope the next few weeks and months are gentle to you. Xx


----------



## Lola90

Sleep tight baby Alfie. So sorry for your loss :hugs:


----------



## whatwillbe

So sorry for your loss, thinking of you xx


----------



## BlessedWomb

Too beautiful for this earth... Alfie may you play in the playground in heaven with Raheem... I am so sorry for what you are going through. God bless your family. You are in my prayers...


----------



## GuardianAngel

i'm so sorry for your loss hun :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Cheska

Its really not fair. Lora sending you much love and strength. 

Fly high baby Alfie x. Little eve will look after her brother x


----------



## CaliGinger

So sorry for your loss. Sweet dreams to little Alfie


----------



## isil

so much love to you and your family xxx


----------



## BeccaxBump

So so sorry Lora. My thoughts and prayers are with you.
xoxox


----------



## tummymummy

I am so sorry lora. xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## EAandBA_TTC

My thoughts are with you and your family.


----------



## Baby France

Hey lovely, thinking of you and your family :hugs:


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

I am sorry I have only just seen this :(

Big hugs hun :( so sorry xxx


----------



## Fraggles

*hugs*life is beyond cruel, sleep tight Alfie your big sister will be there with you :cry:


----------



## Weeplin

I'm so sorry hon :hugs:


----------



## babygirl89

i am sooooooo sorry xxx


----------



## babyfromgod

I am so sorry, my thoughts are with you at this sad time xox


----------



## taylor197878

:hugs: im sorry rip alfie :hugs:


----------



## dee11

i cant believe what im reading i am so sorry youve lost little alfie life is so cruel its cruel to lose 1 baby but 2 i cant imagine how you are feeling right now :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: xx


----------



## kelzyboo

I'm so so sorry to see this, RIP baby Alfie xx

Thoughts are with you and your family xx


----------



## edigirl82

Oh my goodness, I'm just so sorry. To lose one child is beyond devastating, to lose two is just...I have no words. Truly truly sorry. Sending you lots of virtual hugs xxx


----------



## daisymay11

I am so sorry for your loss. Life isn't fair, no one should have to go through this let alone more than once. I am thinking of you and your family. XX


----------



## MalcolmsMiss

I am so sorry for the loss of your Little One x


----------



## babyerin

So sorry hun :-(
Goodnight precious angel xxxx


----------



## flower01

omg sweetheart.i cant believe im reading this :(

thoughts are with you always hun
xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Little Peanut

So sorry, life is so not fair :hugs: x


----------



## smileyfaces

Rest in peace little Alfie. So sorry you have had to go through this heartache again Loraloo xxx


----------



## Rhio92

:hugs:

RIP Alfie xxx


----------

